# Rubber For My Slingshots



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello everybody,

As some of u already know, i am a bit new to slingshots and today i need ur help choosing a rubber for my slingshots (i have 2 actually







).

So, i need the rubber to be good i need it to be able to shoot rocks well and by well i mean that i want it to atleast penetrate a soda can from both sides.

I was thinking about buying this one, cuz i really liked it when i tried it : http://www.amazon.co...duct/B0017LR7CU but they dont accept paypal, so i guess i can not buy it :/..., but if u guys have something like these bands(<<<) and they are not too expensive, and they accept paypal+ high quality, plz let me know.

Also, i want the rubber to have a good quality, and not some rubber that rips after like 100 shots.

Oh, and plz give me a link if u can.

Thanks alot,

-As8MaN


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

> well i mean that i want it to atleast penetrate a soda can from both sides.


You need TB gold flat band


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

erlkonig said:


> > well i mean that i want it to atleast penetrate a soda can from both sides.
> 
> 
> You need TB gold flat band


I need something that is more easy to attach... I will have hard time cutting the TB gold Flatband and i dont have that roller either...

Also, i suppose its expensive, and i need something that has a little more "reasonable" price...


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

As8MaN said:


> > well i mean that i want it to atleast penetrate a soda can from both sides.
> 
> 
> You need TB gold flat band


I need something that is more easy to attach... I will have hard time cutting the TB gold Flatband and i dont have that roller either...

Also, i suppose its expensive, and i need something that has a little more "reasonable" price...

[/quote]

Why not buy a band set from the forum member? or tried Chinese tube or medical tube


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, band set from a forum member will be very expensive, and i suppose that every week i will have to replace the bands cuz they will rip..

And i've never tried any kind of tubing.. do u have anything to suggest?.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

there is a review of the bands by someone called henry saying life in panama is good and that these are good for slingshots. I'm guessing this is probably henry from panama a forum member so I would try asking him.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep, i have one of his slingshots and i really enjoyed the bands..


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

If you're prepared to spend $7 on office bands, you might as well spend it on those Chinese tubes. For example, E-bay seller 'usaslingshots' has 2 types on sale; 15 ft for $7. so it doesn't have to be expensive







And if you live in Europe, 'renovateleather' sells TBG by meter, without postage costs.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Can u give me some links? So I can see wat's it all about.
Thanks


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

Alright, here are the links. (I thought you could search on seller-name, apparently not :/ )

TBG 1 meter x 14 cm
Dankung 1745 15 ft


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

pretty expensive for small amounts better buying from here and there are probably better again than this http://www.bellsofhythe.com/products.asp?catid=162.


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

Tesco and Asda in UK do 3 metre + of excercise tube for £10


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

I know for sure that i wont be able to get along with the thera-band gold flatband,, i will have hard time cutting it and attaching it...

The Dankung 1745 15 ft looks nice , and the price is reasonable.. the question is if they are strong and good..( i have never tried tubing yet)

and btw,ty alot Hit and Run for the sites







.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

You dont need theraband if you dont want it, a number of people have gotten excellent results from chained office bands, many hunt with them, I use 107's on my beanshooters and am quite happy with them....as far as Chinese tubes if you dont mind the wait get them from Dankung.com using there basic shipping takes about 3 weeks and is very reasonable (Chinese tubing is quite good and has a long life span I use 2040 and 1745 the stronger of the two). Check ebay for your office bands if you need to order them from the internet, if there is a office supply store near you (i'm not sure where youre located) they can usually order you what you need with out additional shipping charges....
Use what you want and what feels right to you, people were quite happily shooting slingshots long before anyone had heard of threaband.


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

Some Chinese professionals (military?) use those tubes so I guess they're good. 
From what I've read on this site, those tubes can last over a thousand shots easily. And from this thread I figure that a two strands of 1745 tubing have a 10 pounds draw weight when stretched around 5(?) times it's length. If they're not strong enough you can always add more strands.

There are also other flavors of those tubes (see dankung.com) to give you more power and/or speed.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Hit and run said:


> Some Chinese professionals (military?) use those tubes so I guess they're good.
> From what I've read on this site, those tubes can last over a thousand shots easily. And from this thread I figure that a two strands of 1745 tubing have a 10 pounds draw weight when stretched around 5(?) times it's length. If they're not strong enough you can always add more strands.
> 
> There are also other flavors of those tubes (see dankung.com) to give you more power and/or speed.


2 strands each side?, and yah it looks like a nice rubber to me, has a reasonable price and lasts for a very long time, that's exaclly wat im looking for.

The question is if its strong enough to penetrate a soda can from both sides while using a little rock..


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

As8MaN said:


> 2 strands each side?, and yah it looks like a nice rubber to me, has a reasonable price and lasts for a very long time, that's exaclly wat im looking for.
> 
> The question is if its strong enough to penetrate a soda can from both sides while using a little rock..


two strands of 1745 tubing have a 10 pounds draw weight <-- 1 strand per side.

Mostly anything can penetrate soda cans. Two strands (even one) per side can punch holes in bean-cans (those ribbed tin/steel soup ones).

Some evidence of shredded bean-cans and the slingshot used:
- 1 strand per side 
- 6 strands total
- Unopend can


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Exaclly wat im looking for.

Im going to decide whether i buy the tubes or some ready flatband sets untill tomorrow and i'll let u know.

And also, i must thank u a-lot, hit and run, for helping me, so thanks again!.


----------



## oldbill (Aug 11, 2011)

Gwilym said:


> pretty expensive for small amounts better buying from here and there are probably better again than this http://www.bellsofhy...s.asp?catid=162.


but that is only 2.5cm wide the tb gold on ebay is 14cm wide - a big saving!!!!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Take a look at this topic.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/

I'm using 1842 tubes, which are a bit easier to pull than 1745. Depending on configuration, you can get some blistering fast speed or awesome power with these tubes. Like any other rubber, if you push them to the max, you will get shorter band life.


----------

